# Question Suzuki DF20a vs. new 2017 year DF20a2



## 94'325is (Aug 27, 2015)

From what I was told when I ordered mine, the newest version has slightly different decals. I don't know if that's the only change but it doesn't look like there's a significant difference if there is one.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

The only way to know is to compare every single part # from the schematics.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

I bet it is to meet some new emissions standard...maybe even CARB specific


----------

